# Budget Build Desktop PC



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi;

I am setting up a small training workshop to run clubs for kids and adults alike. The main use will be to provide kids with exposure to STEM using mainly Raspberry Pis and real world computing application. 
I will also be providing training on PCs and PC apps for adults.

Can anyone offer any advice on either (a) Recommended pre built low cost systems or (b) hardware specs and parts if I build some?

I need 4 -5 PCs.

Thanks


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Can't say the cheapest way to build, but check Craig's list, up here there are always small computer service centers selling multiple computers from when a business upgrades.
Another option is to find a computer recycling company, Comprenew is one up here in Michigan, nearly all of them sell used computers and components, typically at very low prices. 
Of course you won't be getting brand new, but they will be fairly recent w7 era computers.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Check out the TSF Hardware Team's Recommended Builds 2016 link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html

Hope everything works out well.


----------



## DELETED 071219 (Jan 17, 2013)

JonnyAlpha said:


> Hi;
> 
> I am setting up a small training workshop to run clubs for kids and adults alike. The main use will be to provide kids with exposure to STEM using mainly Raspberry Pis and real world computing application.
> I will also be providing training on PCs and PC apps for adults.
> ...


Ok, it would help if you are able to give us a total budget to work with. 

Either give a budget for a single computer and multiply that by how many you want to purchase or total budget for all computers to be purchased at once.


----------

